# Northumberland wild camping



## Xracer (May 9, 2013)

Having just joined the site I downloaded the POI's on to my satnav & headed off for the weekend up the Northumberland coast & started checking out the wildcamping sites. Every one I came across had a sign saying no overnight parking which is clear, or some had signs saying no camping or caravans, showing images of both, does these means motorhomes are exempt from the rule or would you be at risk of being moved on if staying overnight.
The ones with the latter signs were at Amble, the others further North.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated as we are new to this & don't want to fall foul of the law. The problem is we like to go to the pub when parked up & don't want to be forced to take a risk driving after having had a couple of beers.
I look forward to advice from more experienced campers.
Cheers 
Ian:newhere:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 9, 2013)

We've never had any bother in the past.
Just use your discretion and clear up your rubbish.

A good spot for parking overnight is at Boulmer fishing village further up from Amble north of Alnmouth.

One pub in the village, The Fishing Boat, a 24 hour public loo and locals who like you being there  

Can be moderate activity with fishing boats, lugworm pickers, windsurfers, kitefliers etc. 
Usually something to watch and quite a pleasant spot.

You don't have to park in the car park next to the beach, you can drive along the grassy track into the dunes.


----------



## Canalsman (May 9, 2013)

Xracer said:


> Having just joined the site I downloaded the POI's on to my satnav & headed off for the weekend up the Northumberland coast & started checking out the wildcamping sites. Every one I came across had a sign saying no overnight parking which is clear, or some had signs saying no camping or caravans, showing images of both, does these means motorhomes are exempt from the rule or would you be at risk of being moved on if staying overnight.
> The ones with the latter signs were at Amble, the others further North.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated as we are new to this & don't want to fall foul of the law. The problem is we like to go to the pub when parked up & don't want to be forced to take a risk driving after having had a couple of beers.
> I look forward to advice from more experienced campers.
> ...



Welcome 

The status of locations in the POIs obviously can change with time, and Northumberland in particular seems to have a council who are very zealous in erecting signs to control overnight parking. Whether these are enforceable or not is a moot point.

The policy of the site is to remove POIs where such signs are erected, and we rely on feedback from members to achieve this. Can you remember the precise sites in question? If so, please use the link under Site Navigation to report updates and/or additions.

Many thanks ...


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 9, 2013)

We also found the signs you mention "*Police Notice - No Camping or Caravanning*" on cards, mounted on trees and posts at various locations around Amble five years ago.   These signs are frighteners.  To be legally enforceable a parking notice has to be backed up by a Traffic Regulation Order (TRO).  The details where this notice can be inspected must be shown on the sign (It could be on the back). The local authority enforce the parking restrictions on car parks not the Police.   

The Police will only get involved if there is an obstruction being caused or if you have been asked to move on and you refuse and the enforcement officers fear that violence may occur, when they attend with an enforcement notice issued by a court.

Northumberland Coast is bad for these frightener signs.  We no longer bother to visit.

We were tucked away out of view on a car park without signs below Amble and had a visit from a County Council employee, who said a complaint had been made about a Motor Caravan being parked in the car park.   He said he had to visit because of this complaint.  He also said he was sick of this person complaining, every time a Motor Caravan used the car park.   It later turned out that the complainant was a local parish councillor.  Jim (Maingate) had a brush with her.

The officer also said we would be moved on from any car park on the Northumberland Coast, as it was County Council Policy not to allow Motor Caravans to park overnight.   It was late September, the CLs in the area were full and the Club and other sites had shut down after the season.  His parting shot was you will probably be OK in the coach parking area at Warkworth.

If they don't want me, then they don't get my trade.

John


----------



## Xracer (May 9, 2013)

Tanks for the help & advice guys, may try Boulmer in the future.
Ian


----------



## kennya (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone camped overnight near Low newton by the sea?  I want to visit the brewery/pub???


----------



## jenspen (May 9, 2013)

*Bamburgh*

We have stayed overnight on the carpark below Bamburgh castle for several years with no problem.


----------

